# New BRP Body!



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

This is a new body by BRP - Very Cool!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

2010 muscle SS # 265


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

bud where the pics from the other one


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

There You go !!!!


----------



## ZOOOOM (Mar 24, 2003)

I dig the plate on the back of the orange one


----------



## quel (Mar 18, 2009)

Just got the new body in the mail yesterday. It's awesome. I'll post a pic when i get it painted! Thanks Bud!


----------



## Kevin Cole (Nov 13, 2008)

Looks like the beginning of a Bud's VTA class...or would that be BTA.


----------



## Jakes Dad (Aug 8, 2006)

How will one of these fit on a 18R ? If this won't what will ? Thanks


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

No this will not fit.


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

Jakes Dad said:


> How will one of these fit on a 18R ? If this won't what will ? Thanks


The best looking body that will fit the 18R, IMO, is the GT-Z from www.exotekracing.com. The Associated 18R is aprox. 30mm wider that the BRP car. The best way for the above Camaro body to fit is to get a BRP 18V2M kit. Believe me, you will really like this kit.....and the Camaro body looks pretty cool too!


----------



## Jakes Dad (Aug 8, 2006)

How about the RJ Speed modern muscle series ?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes those will fit the RC18R


----------



## quel (Mar 18, 2009)

*In Orange and Copper Offset stripe*

Well here's an image of the car in an orange and copper offset stripe.

Had a lot of fun painting and fitting it... still need to trim a little bit more.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Look'n GOOD!


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

Is that .....PINK!


----------



## quel (Mar 18, 2009)

no... not pink. though there are guys at my track that do pink.

it's just the phone's camera... tends to put up the wrong color. it is kind of a bright orange. "competition orange"


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

i saw a chassis pic in those shots what car is that it looks kinda like a legends type of chassis but had aluminum sides instead of kydex


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

ITS THE 1/18TH BRP SC18V2...LINK FOR WEB SITE IS ON THE RIGHT>>>>
BEST LITTLE CAR ON THE PLANET.:thumbsup:


----------

